# Has it really been a MONTH?!



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Holy cow, its been a month since the oil rig blew up, and its *STILL* spewing thousands of barrels of oil into the gulf every stinking day. This is insane - I'm just absolutely dumbfounded that nobody ever thought to figure out how to stop this sort of oil leak. I mean, really? Nobody ever thought this could happen? And what they would do if it did? So a month later, their still just trying this and that and whatever anybody can think of to stop it?!?!

Just think about all the oil rigs around the world - this could happen to *ANY* of them too!! And we have *NO* idea how to stop it!! Its just ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous!!


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I know. It really makes my head spin.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, it's mind boggling.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Holy cow, its been a month since the oil rig blew up, and its *STILL* spewing thousands of barrels of oil into the gulf every stinking day. This is insane - I'm just absolutely dumbfounded that nobody ever thought to figure out how to stop this sort of oil leak. I mean, really? Nobody ever thought this could happen? And what they would do if it did? So a month later, their still just trying this and that and whatever anybody can think of to stop it?!?!

Just think about all the oil rigs around the world - this could happen to *ANY* of them too!! And we have *NO* idea how to stop it!! Its just ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous!!

I was JUST







about this the other day. I think its all a big farce that they dont know how to stop it. Doesnt even make sense.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

A link to a blog about the spill & the efforts to save some of the water birds affected by it. I have a sad feeling that this story is going to get a hell of a lot worse than it is now.









American Birding Association

Day 31 brings oiled birds to the Grand Isle area and oil into the marshland


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sad for the pelicans









http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100523/...gulf_oil_spill


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

There are also the sea turtles that have been showing up covered in oil

What I am disgusted about is that BP et al has spent the last month working on and trying ways to gather the oil from the leak, instead of trying to close it and stopping the leak.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

This is infuriating!! I can't say much else for fear of violating the UA!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100525/...gulf_oil_spill

Quote:

Suttles said the biggest technical challenge is that the fluid must be pumped in very quickly, and engineers need to make sure it goes into the well, not out through the leaking pipe, which could make the leak worse.

Engineers are working on several other backup plans in case the top kill doesn't work, including *injecting assorted junk into the well to clog it up*, and lowering a new blowout preventer on top of the one that failed.

The only certain permanent solution is a pair of relief wells crews have already started drilling, but *the task could take at least two months*.
Oh good grief! The more I think about this, the angrier I get. This is the best they can do???? Like mamadebosque said, no one ever thought this could happen??


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

This is depressing and fascinating....live camera on the leak.

http://tv.rightcelebrity.com/?p=4523

Scroll down, and you have to hit the play button.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Last night on the news they were saying that latest projections are August for permanant shut off of the spill


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

AUGUST?!? That is just... unbelieveable. Insane. Awful. I don't even know how to express how awful that is... ugh!


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

this is just so terrible.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I can barely stand to hear about it or see pictures anymore.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

This makes me sadder every time I hear about it. I don't think we can even fathom the things that will come of this.


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Being from the gulf coast...I am PISSED. A main source of income down here is the gulf...be it fishing, crabbing, shrimping or working off shore for a major company. People are scared because of the damage this is doing to our already endangered coastline. People will loose their income and hurricane season starts in a week. Predictions are it will be busier than the last 2 seasons..Thank God, Jesus, and Mary that we had a break after Rita and Katrina. ????? Just keep praying for something faster.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

This really illustrates how we need to wean ourselves off of oil.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
This really illustrates how we need to wean ourselves off of oil.

oh how I wish I could find the link online to the story I read in the Advocate ( the local Baton Rouge daily paper) yesterday on this topic. Almost everything we use today is a petroleum based product.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I agree, phathui, but how does the global community go about doing that? I live a fairly modest lifestyle in comparison to many others around me, yet I am completely surrounded by things that are made from petroleum based products. A computer, a printer, a tv, a telephone, school bags made from synthetic fibres, a wood table with varnish, a synthetic fibre rug, synthetic parts of shoes, a plastic vaccum cleaner. A gas-burning BBQ, stove and hot water heater.

Not to mention the car that burns petroleum every single day of the week.

Plastic is such a part of the daily life of so many people around the world. And people who don't have disposable plastic in their lives want it, for the most part, when you look at it on a global scale. Our medical system depends on it, because almost everything is one use only, & really, we do need to maintain single-use for infection control.

Where do we even begin to start when it comes to decreasing dependency on petroleum (oil)?

I don't want to be a negative vibe merchant, because I do hear what you are saying. I guess I am just asking, what part should we tackle first?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aussiemum* 
I agree, phathui, but how does the global community go about doing that? I live a fairly modest lifestyle in comparison to many others around me, yet I am completely surrounded by things that are made from petroleum based products. A computer, a printer, a tv, a telephone, school bags made from synthetic fibres, a wood table with varnish, a synthetic fibre rug, synthetic parts of shoes, a plastic vaccum cleaner. A gas-burning BBQ, stove and hot water heater.

Not to mention the car that burns petroleum every single day of the week.

Plastic is such a part of the daily life of so many people around the world. And people who don't have disposable plastic in their lives want it, for the most part, when you look at it on a global scale. Our medical system depends on it, because almost everything is one use only, & really, we do need to maintain single-use for infection control.

Where do we even begin to start when it comes to decreasing dependency on petroleum (oil)?

I don't want to be a negative vibe merchant, because I do hear what you are saying. I guess I am just asking, what part should we tackle first?

I don't think we can. Plastics & other synthetics are such a part of everyday life, we can't get rid of them completely. It's overwhelming to think of where to start. What difference would really make the biggest impact? I know we'll never be able to give up our vehicles, we live too far away from anything to not drive, but we can limit the amount of driving we do by combining trips & such.

I'd love to see a world without plastics as well.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know if it's that hard to reduce plastic use. We've bought Sigg Water Bottles. We've switched from tupperware to glass food storage. We avoid zip loc bags a lot of the time as well. Those are biggies right there, especially water bottles which end up in the ocean.

If everyone just made those moves, it would be a good start.

V


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Has anyone seen this? You can track the oil spill on google maps

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Here is an article from the CSM
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2010/06...spill-disaster


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

"We Don't Need This on Camera": BP's Crappy Cleanup Job

http://motherjones.com/rights-stuff/...els-bp-cleanup

Mother Jones has some images


----------

